# Oily/large pore ladies, Cold water is our friend!



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok so my derm told me to start washing my face with cold water. She said it would help my skin. Shrink my pores and help with my breakouts.
At first I was like "yeah sure, that'll be the day".

Well....

It worked!
I did change up my skin routine but I do think the cold water really helped!
I now wash everynight with cold water. Since I take such hot showers I changed up the temp a bit to take more luke warm showers. When I get out I splash my face cold water.
After 3 weeks my breakouts have not been as bad and my pores do look smaller. So small that even my mother asked me what I was doing. She never ask me about my skincare routine. Also my face is not as oily. Even after working in the yard and sweating like crazy I thought for sure I would be a huge oil spill but it was just average. Almost like my skin is when it's really cold.KWIM

I didn't think it would work so I didn't really ask my derm why cold water was better but when I go back to see her I am for sure going to find out.
I had always used very warm almost hot water on my face. I thought this was the way to get it super clean. I was so wrong! Not only do have all those great things but face feels so clean.


----------



## junealexandra (Mar 24, 2006)

hmm, I'll have to try it.... I always used hot water.


----------



## greekskatula (Mar 24, 2006)

omg.. that could be the best tip ever!! i just went to the derm today and he didnt say anything!! i just got a perscription change.. so hopefully ill see some positive changes!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 24, 2006)

I heard this too.. except its a bit different.. Your deoderant will last longer and your hair won't be as oily.. because you aren't sweating from the get go.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

Yep, this is absolutely true, the same with bedding - if it's too hot, it can be not so crash-hot for your skin. 

Though I must confess to enjoying hot baths in colder months! But just a lukewarm washoff after is very refreshing and better for your skin.


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Yep, this is absolutely true, the same with bedding - if it's too hot, it can be not so crash-hot for your skin. 

Though I must confess to enjoying hot baths in colder months! But just a lukewarm washoff after is very refreshing and better for your skin._

 

With Bedding? How do I get my bed cold?
Of course it's been cold with this darn weather lately.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_I heard this too.. except its a bit different.. Your deoderant will last longer and your hair won't be as oily.. because you aren't sweating from the get go._

 

Oh I don't know if I can risk a cold shower but I live in CA it's very humid here so I don't think I am sweating when I get out. (not totally sure since I'm wet)
When I lived in GA I had to take semi cold showers because it was so humid that I would sweat as soon as I got out. EEK it was so gross.

Maybe I will have to suck it up and try a cold one.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_With Bedding? How do I get my bed cold?
Of course it's been cold with this darn weather lately._

 
Ack, sorry hon, didn't really make myself clear.

Apparently, we overheat in bed whilst sleeping, so it's not a question of making one's bed cold, but just making sure your sleeping environment isn't too overheated and stuffy, or that there is a small source of ventilation present.

I know an overheated bed can actually make you feel really tired when you wake up. But in different seasons, one might not necessarily use the same quilt. I'd buy a lighter summer quilt except I can't really afford one! Or my priorities veer elsewhere!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 24, 2006)

I love hot showers, but right when I'm ready to get out I turn the water to freezing cold and let it run over my entire body for a couple seconds and it's so refreshing! It's great for the hair and it wakes me up in the morning! It's hot here in FL and I hate getting out of a hot shower and it being warm in the house. I need to be cold when I get outta the shower so turning the water to cold really helps. I guess maybe that's why I've been lucky to have decent skin & hair all my life! More reason to keep doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks 'Nessa!


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Ack, sorry hon, didn't really make myself clear.

Apparently, we overheat in bed whilst sleeping, so it's not a question of making one's bed cold, but just making sure your sleeping environment isn't too overheated and stuffy, or that there is a small source of ventilation present.

I know an overheated bed can actually make you feel really tired when you wake up. But in different seasons, one might not necessarily use the same quilt. I'd buy a lighter summer quilt except I can't really afford one! Or my priorities veer elsewhere!_

 

Oh! LOL

Well...that's so not a problem for me. My husband has to sleep with a window open and the fan blowing on him. If anything I am cold. During the summer he must have the AC blasting and the house be super cold before he can go to sleep. Crazy man is trying to freeze me!


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 29, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Skittlebrew (Mar 29, 2006)

Great tips! My skin has always been a major problem for me and my derm has never offered up tips like that. I can't wait to try them!


----------



## suebabyhappymeal (Mar 30, 2006)

Ever since I started cleansing I always rinsed off with cold water.
When I shower at the end I turn off all the warm water and do a cold blast for about a minute.  I love it!  I've tried to alternate between warm and cold for the duration of my shower, but it gets a bit annoying.  It is good for circulation though, in hydrotherapy they often alternative between the water temperatures.

Water that's too warm can really irritate the skin, especially your face if it's prone to flushing, redness,etc.  And of course, it can further dry out the skin.


----------

